# Glass vs Plexiglass



## MJC417

If your looking for longevity and safety, go with laminated glass (like your windshield). It may cost more but will last the life of the ob hive. Plexi fogs, cracks and scratches. Lexan (polycarbonite) will never crack but does scratch easy and is expensive. I plan on building one with laminated glass. Good Luck !


----------



## arrowwood

you could go with plexi now for safety, and by the time the plexi fogs and needs to be replaced, the kids will be old enough that safety is less of an issue...


----------



## beemilk

Hi Bush_84...... You are going to get a multitude of responses which promote the entire spectrum of materials. The only suggestion I have (which you probably have already considered) is to build in an opaque outer cover...thicker the better. This will ensure the colony remains dark while not under observation, AND protect the glazing material from erratic baseballs, pots and pans, and other flying objects from energetic children or an aggravated wife.


----------



## jgrohs

I have just started building my observation hive and had yet to purchase any glass/plexi so this was a great thread. Any of you ever find some good online vendors that sell laminated glass for a reasonable price. The ones I found either charge big bucks for shipping or are outrageous to start with. Thanks.


----------



## cdevier

I agree with beemilk. My obv. hive has to be emptied twice a year- it gets too full of bees. Each time I clean the inside of the GLASS doors with windex, alcohol and a single edged razor knife. It takes an effort to get the propolis and wax off. I do not think any thing but glass would hold up. I did buy double thickness glass at the glass company - not standard window glass.
Charlie


----------



## Troutsqueezer

Tempered glass. Has held up for seven years now and looks, well...clear as glass. Hard to break too but did cost me 90 bucks.


----------



## Michael Bush

Here's what I think about configuring an observation hive:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesobservationhives.htm

And here is the issue of glass vs plexi:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesobservationhives.htm#glassorplexi


----------



## windfall

tempered glass is great and tough, but it is "all or nothing" when it does chip/crack it completely disintegrates....that's one of it's safety features...no large sharp shards, but for an OB hive it could be a disaster. 

I vote for laminated safety glass. I went with 1/8" to keep weight down. a 3/16" masonite cover with balck felt glued to the back gives it good additional protection while not viewing.
It is nice to be able to just scrape it clean with a razor.


----------



## jgrohs

Michael Bush said:


> Here's what I think about configuring an observation hive:
> http://www.bushfarms.com/beesobservationhives.htm
> 
> And here is the issue of glass vs plexi:
> http://www.bushfarms.com/beesobservationhives.htm#glassorplexi


I have already researched what you have done.... truth be told one of the first things I do is jump on your website! I know it has been said before by others but it bears repeating. The amount of information that you have available to everyone (and free!!) is incredible. Your advice is always practical and relevant. As a relatively new beek I find myself reading over the various topics several times before I try something new (splits, observation hives, preventing swarming, etc) and I frequently tell new/interested beeks to "go google 'Michael Bush bee' and start reading".

You have passed on a wealth of information - thanks for being willing to pour back into the beekeeping community.


----------

